# micro total leise



## ponda (8. Dezember 2002)

Hi leutz,
also ich hab mir jetzt ein kondensator mikrofon von TerraTec
gekauft (15 €), doch irgendwie ist es total leise. hab aber vom system her auf ganz laut gestellt...wie kann das sein?
ist das mikrofon vielleicht kaputt, oder kann man es noch irgendwie lauter stellen? ich weiß, ist eine schei* frage, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
(werte vom mikro: Frequenzgang 50 - 18000 Hz; Impendanz 600 Ohm; Empfindlichkeit 65 dB)

THX ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Du hast es wahrscheinlich in den LineIn statt in den MicIn gesteckt.
Der LineIn hat keinen Vorverstärker...


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

ne, hab es schon in den mic-in gesteckt, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Dezember 2002)

Batterien gecheckt?


----------



## ponda (16. Dezember 2002)

jep, hab ich, bringt aber nichts...
ich denk mal das ding hat irgendeinen fehler.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Dezember 2002)

Welche Soundkarte hast du? Ein Grund könnte sein, dass der Microphoneamp in der Soundkarte nicht ausreichend bemessen ist.

Bei manchen Soundkarten muss man auch erst den LineIn auf den MicIn umswitchen...


----------



## Carndret (11. Mai 2003)

Du kannst auch mal beim Micro bei der Lautstärkeregelung bei Erweitert die "1 Mikrofon +20dB Anhebung" aktivieren, wenn da nicht schon an ist.


----------

